# Game 30: Wolves(15-14) @ Spurs(25-7)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@






*Game Time:*Friday, 7p.m. (KSTC)

*Sheefo's Keys to the Game:*I am not sure what we did against the MAVS, but do that! Please don't let Finley go off again. Duncan will get his. Parker has been hot though. Deny his penetration please! Basically, do what we did against the Mavs, because that seems to work.

*Prediction:*L
*Prediction Record:*(15-14)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I won't be watching this one. I'm returning to Texas today.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Are the Spurs really ten point favorites? That seems kinda high, doesn't it?

I may have to take that +10 spread and place a big vBookie bet. :biggrin: 


G-Force


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Are the Spurs really ten point favorites? That seems kinda high, doesn't it?
> 
> I may have to take that +10 spread and place a big vBookie bet. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


not really when you consider both teams home/away record.

either way though, i say spurs by 6

p.s. i love sheefo's keys the game


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Staying close so far.

Love the Stephen A. Smith quote before the game



> [The Wolves] don't deserve Garnett


referring to Garnett being too kind to stay around


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

tied after one 22-22
need to cut down on our turnovers and leave hassell on parker and jaric on finley/ginobli...parker is killing him...too quick


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

was that KGs new Adiddas commericial


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i believe it was


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How in the hell do the wolves let Ginobili get a fast break layup off a made free throw?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hudson can't make a shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

give the ball to wally!!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

39-39...need to keep playing like this, but stop ginobli and parker from picking easy layins...doing a great job on duncan...

also i saw walker is on the trade block...i think we should go after him i mean if he can calm down and play his post game we need a 3rd scoring option here to be great...and walker is a great scorer


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Diable said:


> How in the hell do the wolves let Ginobili get a fast break layup off a made free throw?


Manu is just, well, amazing and unguardable. He is like a little magician out there.

Good first half. Wally has not gone off yet and you are tied at the half. I see that Timmie is a sparkling 1-7 from the field. KG is outplaying him so far and hopefully will put together a great second half to go with his 12 points and 9 rebounds in the first half.

I'm pulling for you, T-wolves. Beat those pesky Spurs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

did yall like rasho when he played for yall?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan is strugglen while kevin is doing great


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves breaking down right now. Down b y 5. The San Anotonio crowd is finally in the game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

We need to rebound rihgt now. 


Nice that we get a defensive 3 second... do we make ti? yes. Nice move by Jaric too. Down by 2.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

No Way!!!!!!!!! KG with 5 fouls in the third quarter.... Why didnt you just take him out.


And that was a super charge on GInobili, but it is an And 1. What a joke.,


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

WTF? A couple of phantom calls on KG. Don't ****ing call that ****, god damn.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Meh, 8 point game. I am getting off because we did a lot better when I wasn't online.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> *No Way!!!!!!!!! KG with 5 fouls in the third quarter.... Why didnt you just take him out.*
> And that was a super charge on GInobili, but it is an And 1. What a joke.,


 that last call on him was bull****, and there was a charge on manu...talk about a little favortism to the spurs...manu just stands and throws a hip in garnett and its a double foul? :curse:


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Wally needs to step it up. He's been a non factor up to this point.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Tough to play 5 on 8 against one of the best teams in the league.


----------

